# Anyone remember Jimmy Young singing?



## grahamg (Oct 25, 2016)

A hard one for US based forum members but does anyone fondly remember the radio presenter and singer Jimmy Young?


----------



## Carla (Oct 25, 2016)

Can you name a song?


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 25, 2016)

Was he on Lawrence Welk? Otherwise no idea.


----------



## grahamg (Oct 25, 2016)

I have just discovered he used to sing "Unchained melody" and in my opinion showed his limitations there as a singer. However, I spotted this comment after the recording on YouTube from a man with a different point of view:

mak whiting: "This is the original version by Jimmy, sung the way it should be sung- before the Righteous Brothers got hold of it and "murdered it" 

Will come back with a link for US forum members, as I knew you'd struggle with this one - Jimmy Young did have an amazing relationship with Terry Wogan, who died fairly recently - people used to tune in just to hear their handovers on BBC radio 2 - they were so funny and Jimmy didn't do badly keeping up with Terry's inimitable wit (you've heard of Terry Wogan right?)


----------



## grahamg (Oct 25, 2016)

*Link*

Here is this link to YouTube for you, hope it connects properly:

~https://youtu.be/l_kJ1A_rcK


----------



## grahamg (Oct 25, 2016)

For our friends in the US here is another link - this time to a recording of banter between aforementioned Terry Wogan and Jimmy Young (quite long and you'll struggle to make sense of their conversation in regard to whatever is coming on the next radio show - budget speech contributions by opposition politicians etc. and the accents may throw you too)

https://youtu.be/Pzrq4FF2gnc


----------



## timoc (Nov 20, 2016)

I wouldn't say 'fondly', but I remember Jimmy Young well, probably got one or two of his records.


----------



## grahamg (Nov 20, 2016)

timoc said:


> I wouldn't say 'fondly', but I remember Jimmy Young well, probably got one or two of his records.



Hang on to those records as they must be rare! 

Jimmy didn't have many hit records did he (would one be "Larame" perhaps - think I read that when searching for information in response to a request above, and it reminded me of his hit).

Like you I guess I wouldn't be listening to Jimmy's singing too often, but the man and his encounters with Terry Wogan should be remembered I'm sure you agree.


----------



## timoc (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello Graham,

Jimmy wouldn't get into my top hundred singers, but by all accounts he was a likeable fellow, I'll have to search through all my many LPs for Jimmy's records now, maybe even give them a spin.


----------

